# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Un sujet que l'on ne se lasse jamais de discuter

## cassidain

https://www.facebook.com/RTL/videos/10159149712540284/

----------


## stbartshopper

private or public beach? At Summer Holidays, not always easy to know where we have the right to put his towel

----------


## cassidain

du journal du 27 juillet

Mise en place de la réglementation deloccupation privativedes plages publiques

Lors du Conseil territorial, lundi 30 janvier dernier, les élus ont adopté une réglementation de loccupation privative des plages de lîle. Pour mettre un peu dordre dans les pratiques des professionnels de lhôtellerie - restauration en bord de mer. Et éviter certains abus dans lempiètement sur les plages publiques. Parfois transformées en restaurants, voire en discothèques. Après des années de tolérance implicite, ces occupations pourront être acceptées dans le cadre dautorisations temporaires, délivrées par la Collectivité. Des autorisations dune durée dun an, renouvelables. Dans une première limite, qui oblige à laisser au moins 80% de la plage libre de toute occupation. Et pour chaque établissement, sur une surface ne pouvant excéder la limite de létablissement face à la mer. Et 7 mètres de largeur.

Les demandes dautorisation doccupation privative de plage devront être formulée au moyen du formulaire disponible sur le site internet de la Collectivité dans la rubrique « espace adminis trés ». Le délai dinstruction de la demande étant de deux  mois, la Collectivité invite les établissements désirant obtenir une autorisation doccupation du domaine public à déposer leur demande dans les meilleurs délais.

----------


## elgreaux

donc si un hôtel ou un restaurant desire cette authorization pour le debut de la saison il vaut mieux le demander dès maintenant !

----------


## cassidain

exactement ! et, désormais, le public n'aura plus le droite nécessairement de s'installer aux espaces privatifs sans utiliser les services proposés par le concessionaire.

----------


## elgreaux

oui, mais par contre 80% de la plage doit être réservée au publique....

----------


## cassidain

> oui, mais par contre 80% de la plage doit être réservée au publique....



à juste titre

----------


## pascaleschmidt

entre temps je me vois difficilement planter ma serviette devant les clients de L'Eden Rock sans que les employés essaient de me déloger.....

----------

